# Yakless



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Kim

The Q is available if you wish, I will not be on the water at all this weekend, I know you use a paddle instead of pedal.........but it's yours if you want to borrow it!

Ash


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Worry not fair maiden , the great Jerry [ the wonderdog ] and bazzoo[ the mighty] will fly to your rescue, we will both paddle down to canberra towing a spare kayak, it will be quite easy , its only a little way, we have studied the maps and its only [........................... ] that far down the coast and then hang a right, fit the trolley wheels and start the electric outboard , mere bagatelle, and then nice lady you will have your choice of 3 great kayaks, as jerry has agreed to stay behind till his fur dries and play chess with your dogs[ umm ,yours do play chess dont they] while we paddle off in the distance and catch 6 of fundas mates ,he wont know , as he will still be drooling over his photo comp win :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Gday Kim,

It seems they are having a few quality issues at the moment, doesnt it.

I'm waiting for a reply to a quality complaint with my adventure that has holes in it from a bad mold or something, I thought I might've heard back from them by now as it was last friday morning I took it in.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Aw Kim,

You've got me bawling my eyes out. The word picture you paint of all the Genji's bits bongos and doodads , all lying idle and waiting for his return. Sniffle sniff. I gotta pull my self to pieces..... I mean together. Every cloud has a silver lining. (upper lip trembling uncontrollably now)

Good luck, and I hope you are both back on the water again. If he is replaced, will he still be Genji? or Genji plus a number?

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

> Funda.....Hmmmmm....I sure hope Hobie does the right thing by us - and promptly!! Didn't realise you are having issues with the Adventure - holes in the hull, you say????


Yes holes around the top of the built in rod holders, also stripped screws in all the 8" hatches 

I hope it is resolved promptly too, and I reckon it will be, Hobie have the best after sales service around apparently.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Caught2, I was trying to think of something galant or funny to write, but given the other posts, I'll just quietly give up. Great humour.

But I do want to say a word of encouragement. You said:



caught2 said:


> I'm afraid that because I have some strength issues, any yak I use will end up with a few scratches and bruises


I recall Superman had the same problem early on. He just didn't know his own strength and ended up damaging things, just like you said in your post. But don't stress, he eventually learned how to tone down the power, his strength issue came under control, and his bill for broken stuff just declined amazingly. The same will be your experience. So, in time, you will be able to launch your yak in a way that doesn't scratch it. Not like the 200 metre throws you do now totally over the crowded carpark to the boat ramp. And you will remember to take you yak off your car before you throw it. So, be encouraged, your yakking days will be long and plentyful.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

h ha ha ha ha ha , :lol: :lol: ooohhhh Troppo, you idiot ha ha ah :lol: , love the 200 m launch, you are unnn bbelevable :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Sigh, Caught2 . . . I read every word of your post. Sigh :roll: . I am glad you helped me out with such a long post by making sure some of the words were repeated.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdZKnWwAAEHfgAASQOcAgBQqkQA/7//gMAFLZKw1MJoTSemlPTZTSaHqbSNNBqYRqekagyZBiANGg1PJDUBGNIeqMCNGagg6Igju/j38G2wJ3V28gzF3L7b0iz3VeOElCJbHvhcnVh3VAgSpXV5CjbaKRTG+w0cjM5FWhho8/NtNBSdprnjggwxYYjnlIQ41QIN5Fmqt9ofEt0htFCqAfj+HFQsNldA2JP0ejoh0L2KgoDFuSYKKuyrTFVE1TtYPC5XqqXR/95FsZ5ZrBaqOMH8hoWBc10xJjGsJLyaYqgBBgCQUkcOD5NLblQeo+N/nCNDDjkaZ7gm3lqqIL63X6fs3fqGOgimSrqGB2eYa8DDLQiMvOoPSfP4EkXWwt81bMaIRmU+2bXuRGF1i+T5QD2TZ6h2dzAlRayMyWL2tOYXAtchYIBrkGkgLUVFMVRPW11prITKsxsnYIRCXQabCUP4u5IpwoSGslTrY


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Stress tear in turbos? I was stressed when i found a tear in mine too but I thought it was just from something I had done.

Where is the tear?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdorqAMAADDfgAASUIeAAoEwGIo/9/7gMADmpEGkTJtU8kDTEDQ0NPUMNDJkDIxBiZNDTA1PRNJppkg8kAADQgCIb1Be/nRKZFVJ6DTjpb5l9jZ4i95KAl9HPBVm2x2aQkgEmdcoYIjrmyk55RrhIW+FnPKBlyLFMMY2WS9zIYBA+VkQibW41UKGgLwSo1uD3x6wbMpQiDsZ6LqxlsNK5hEZEPenwA2Jw1zU50e3kK8yvSNl1IsTiMiIs5GLnoUCSrHK0mnbAYrG+6h5edDxigRpBQZiOcMLa131SqUopo6gRUBZ+q5XkXxEXQxQCEQcEPW1yxvT6tSlC6tcSaVpkKbexfxdyRThQkNorqAM


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Ash
> 
> thank you very much for your generous offer - I did like the look of your Q, but noticed it had no scratches etc like Genji has. I'm afraid that because I have some strength issues, any yak I use will end up with a few scratches and bruises


You obviously didn't notice the hull, and why I have so many stickers *L* I have bumped and scraped it a fair bit, the green might just hide it well, offer is still on the table if you choose.....but I hope Genji makes it though and back to you soon!

Ash


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

> I also went into Great Outdoors and checked the surface around Genji's rod holders and they need attention too - cracks developing and a couple of tiny holes already visible. And while there I pointed out the apparent slight bulge in Genji's hull too. Must say I'm a bit disappointed with these issues given the price of the Hobies and their excellent reputation. Depending on the outcome


Well not 5 minutes ago I got the call from the ACT hobie dealer, at this stage Hobie arent willing to replace my faulty yak & want to weld (bodgey) it up, and if I'm still worried about water getting in he said to "just silicone it up"

I reckon his ears are still ringing from my comments and tone of voice, I'm expecting a call back soon from him after he has another conversation with the supplier.

I'm going to spew if it is not replaced, I didnt pay top dollar for a factory 2nd in their top of the range kayak.

It's just not good enough!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fingers crossed you both get good news!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok just off the phone again.

New kayak is on its way, problem solved! Thankyou Hobie 8)

I mentioned your Genji too Kim and he said they were onto it :wink:

I also mentioned that a few screws in the 8" hatches were stripped in both my yaks and suggested they have a few quality control issues that need addressing.

Ben from The Great Outdoors has been a pleasure to deal with since my little dummy spit over my Outback issue,he has really picked up his game and been a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Kim,

If you need me to come into the store with you I will, no worries at all :wink:

Ring them in the morning and ask them whats going on, thats what I did earlier today and they got moving on it.

Once you've spoken to them and if you're not happy you can call me on my mobile, do you still have the no. ? if not lemme know and I'll pm it to you.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

caught2 said:


> - being a girl often means you have to fight twice as hard to get a fair go from dealers etc.


Lucky that girls have 10x the potential of guys. Even if they have to fight 2x as hard, they have plenty of reserve left  .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kim , dont let anyone try to sell you the idea of plastic welding on the kayak, in your position i would be DEMANDING a new kayak, OR, i would put it to HOBIE THAT THEY GIVE YOU ABSOLUTE FULL PURCHASE PRICE THAT YOU PAID FOR THE SPORT AS CREDIT ON A NEW REVO and you will pay the outstanding balance if there is any with full guarantee, i would also not hesitate if hasseled to suggest legal action in order to get a new kayak, sorry i am not in canberra to assist you, but your a strong lady and i know you can hang tough on this, good luck KIM


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Hobie stands by its products and its warranty policies. We are working with the dealer / customer as normal on this issue.

Steve Fields
Managing Director
Hobie Cat Company - Australasia


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Good luck Kim, you should get a replacement and seems to be main course of action from Hobie.

Its funny, last year when new models came out hobies had similar quality issues with new reshaped models. I hope this is not a repeat.

Victor


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

good news.

Thumbs up to Hobie.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

great news Kim , HOBIE AUSTRALIA are obviously as good as they ever were and thats great to hear, as i said in a previous post they had a great name for quality and service when i was sailing and its pleasing to hear they have maintained this ,WELL DONE HOBIE


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Hobie Aus said:


> Hobie stands by its products and its warranty policies. We are working with the dealer / customer as normal on this issue.
> 
> Steve Fields
> Managing Director
> Hobie Cat Company - Australasia


Thanks for taking care of our problems so promptly, great stuff!

As you can well understand when we buy these kayaks they become a real passion and an investment towards our way of life, when things go wrong, as they do, we discuss our problems on here and in no way set out to discredit anyone unless they truely deserve it.

I would be interested to know what (if any) quality control measures are taking place once the kayaks hit our shores, I've had a few niggling problems with stiff incorectly adjusted rudders, stripped screws in the access hatches and a few other minor problems that I've fixed myself.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRbI60YAADhXgAASQIcw8BAAP///oDABM2gIp5QwnkTQGgAaBEbSepG1NQB6gMm1AGmkyI00nk1NpIA09R6kUgYLDXjhfReoZ09EfZa2X9IuAZd7P4N2+ArQJSM9HyNVjWka4ziyvJWXcWpkYXCjDEFGBZ7JNKlN2JTCqnIfz0yWGhJz641ZJvINqpI/cAtCM7uVEc1JUwHvCTjegRVOuBAoSpXWUtTsNp9URRAgxGnhLaW0e/uXY9yqbg6ezBQUIBKAldX8Q34kDQUzK2fA38JTNzSEH8suGC3INyCQ4goYsCRBsVsQq8wGQYyNcKLVF53Mo9tqiFQbgwcsQ4PLjsytxs/OcUqcgZ3ERnAVLm04Im51/FiUmVIpHUdHZ7Cn91rohymuSA2eYP+LuSKcKEgLZHWjAA==


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Have been watching the posts here with great interest and notwithstanding all the problems Hobies seem to develop i have bitten the bullet and ordered myself a Revolution :!: :!: :!:   

Will pick up in the next couple of weeks   

Thought a suitable name might be Rodbender. What do you think???

Rod


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

If you get it in yellow "The Yellow Submarine" might be more apt after reading the preceeding posts :lol:


----------

